# My first white Gobbler



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

After turkey hunting all my life; today at the age of 54 I killed my first white gobbler. Hunting deep in the Alleghany County Mountains I called in this18.6 Lb gobbler. He had a 12” beard and 1 1/4 spurs. His tail feathers looked to be a little shorter than a regular gobbler.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

Very cool! I've seen one of these in my life. I've seen a few albino deer but only one white Turkey in the wild. It was in Greene County, PA.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

That is awesome. Did it have pink eyes? Wondering if it is an albino or some sort of piebald/white phase.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

No pink eyes. Regular color on head and if you look at the first picture you can see 1 little black feather on its breast area.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Photographed this one in Hardy county wv a few years ago, she was with 3 other hens, when they separated was able to get close, by softly clucking on a call when she hears my steps in the grass. I think she was blind or nearly so, she had pink eyes.








js


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

We also have a hen in the area that looks like the one above except she has a 1” beard.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Tagged out with my second Gobbler today. 21.8 Lbs, 10” beard and 1” spurs.


----------



## truffles1992 (12 mo ago)

very nice. Congrats


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

This was two years ago. But I appreciate it!


----------



## truffles1992 (12 mo ago)

Papa-T said:


> This was two years ago. But I appreciate it!


Well, it could have been yesterday😁
Congrats all the same !


----------

